# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  المَلِك في عيدِه الخمسينْ : مَسؤوليةٌ كبرى يتحَمَلُها بإقتدار وبِهِمَة شَعبِه

## دموع الغصون

*
*
*

بقلم الحَسَنْ بن طَلال
 لا تزالُ كلماتُ أخي جلالة المَلك الحسين رحمه الله تجولُ في مَسامِعي وهو يَزفُّ لنا في مثلِ هذه الأيام قبلَ نصفِ عقدٍ من الزمانْ خبرَ مولدِ ابنهِ البِكرْ, مُعبراً ليس فقط عن سعادتهِ الغامرةِ بقدومِ مولودهِ الجديدِ وإنما أيضاً عن فخرهِ بتسميتِهِ عَبدالله تَيمناً بالمَلكِ المُؤسس ووريثاً لرسالةٍ هاشميةٍ تضربُ جذورها في أعماقِ تاريخِ المنطقةِ العربيةِ بأسرها. 

إنني إذْ أستذكرُ تلكَ المشاعرَ والكلماتِ اليومَ, لا يَسعُني إلّا أنْ أعبرَ بكلِ صدقٍ وشفافيةٍ وأمانةٍ عَمّا أكنُّهُ من محبةٍ وثقةٍ بقدراتِ جلالةِ المَلكِ عَبدالله الثاني ابن الحسينِ, وتحملهِ للمسؤولية; فقد وَرِثَ جلالتهُ أعانهُ الله --تَركةً صعبةً أمْلَتها الظروفُ والتحدياتُ الداخليةُ والإقليميةُ, كما أنَّ مهنةَ المَلكِ لم تكن يوماً سهلةً, كما تحدَّثَ الراحل العظيم عنها مراراً, وبالتحديدِ في أولِ كتابٍ لهُ وعَنه, إلّا أنني لم أشكَ يوماً في قدرتهِ على النهوضِ بهذا الشعبِ العظيمِ وقيادةِ الأردنِ نحوَ برِّ الأمان وضِفاف ِالديمقراطيةِ السِلميِّةِ والسَليمةِ, يعينه على ذلكَ تصميمُ وهمةُ شعبِهِ الذي أجمعَ على محبةِ قيادتهِ الهاشميةِ, التي نذرتْ نفسَها لخدمتهِ, مما جعلَ الشعبَ وقيادتَهُ يشكلان نموذجاً في التلاحمِ الذي تزيده الأيامُ وُثوقاً ورُسوخاً. 

فَحرِيٌّ بنا, ونحنُ نعيشُ الآنَ في خِضَمِّ أحداثِ الربيعِ العربيِّ وحراكِ الشعوبِ الساعيةِ نحوَ الحُرِّيةِ والعدالةِ والكرامةِ الإنسانيةِ, أنْ نُعيدَ إلى الأذهانِ هنا أنَّ هذا الربيعَ َ لم يبدأ في شهرِ كانونَ الأولِ من عام ,2010 بل كانت أولى بداياتهِ في أوائلِ القرنِ العشرين, عندما اجتمعَ المثقفونَ العربُ في حركةٍ إصلاحيةٍ سُميتْ ب¯îالنهضةِ العربيةِ للمناداةِ بالعدالةِ والديمقراطيةِ والعروبةِ وحقِ تقريرِ المصيرِ, وهي جميعها المكوِّناتُ الأساسيةُ التي بُنيت عليها رسالةُ الثورةِ العربيةِ الكبرى التي كانَ للهاشميينَ شَرفُ قيادتها. واليومَ, فإنَّ كلَّ هذهِ الجهودَ الإصلاحيةَ تُعيدُ الأملَ إلى شُعوبنا وتؤكدُ أننا أمةٌ حيةٌ فيها الكثيرُ منَ الطاقاتِ, مما يجعلها في طليعةِ الأممِ إذا ما توفرت لها الظروفُ المُواتيةُ واختَطَّ لها الطريقُ القويمْ. 

إنني على يقينٍ تامٍّ أنَّ المسؤولياتِ كبيرةٌ والتحدياتِ جسيمةٌ, ولكنَّ أصحابَ الهممِ العاليةِ قادرونَ على قهرِ كلِّ الصعابِ, فقد حققَ الأردنُ في عهدِ المَلكِ عبداللهِ الثاني ابن الحسينِ الكثيرَ من الإنجازاتِ التي نبارِكُها ونَدعو إلى تَعظيمِها والبناءِ عليها. ويجبُ أنْ تكونَ خدمةُ وتعظيمُ مفهومِ الصالحِ العامِّ أولى أولوياتنا في هذا البلدِ الطيِّبِ المعطاءْ. وعلينا أنْ نؤسسَ لثقافةٍ توازي بين الحقوقِ والواجباتِ فهذا هوَ المعنى الحقيقيُ للمواطنةِ التي تليقُ بالأردنِ الديمقراطيِ العصريِ الذي يؤمنُ أبناؤهُ أنَّ حريةَ الفردِ فيهِ تنتهي عندما تبدأ حقوقُ الآخرينَ. 

إنني, ونحنُ نَحتفي في هذهِ الأيامِ بالذكرى الستين لولادةِ الدستورِ الأردنيِّ الحديثْ, والذي شكلَ طوالَ العقودِ الماضيةِ قاعدةً صُلبةً للبناءِ والنهوضِ بوطننا العزيزِ, لأبَاركُ الجهودَ التي بُذلتْ في العامِ الماضي والتي تكللتْ بتعديلِ اثنتينِ وأربعينَ مادة ًمن موادِ الدستورِ, والتي جَاءتْ في مُعظَمِها موفقةً وملبيةً لتطلُّعاتِ الشعبِ الأردنيِّ الكريمِ في حياةٍ سياسيةٍ سِلميَّةٍ وسَليمةٍ وديمقراطيةٍ; حيثُ لا تطغى سلطةٌ على أخرى ويبقى مبدأ فصلِ السلطاتِ وتوازنِها مَحفوظاً, فلم يعدْ خافياً على أحدٍ ضَرورةُ إعادةِ صياغةِ العلاقةِ القديمةِ بينَ الحاكمِ والمحكومِ في بلادنا العربيِّةِ بشكلٍ يتوائمُ مع واقعِ العصرِ والتحدياتِ الكبرى التي تعصفُ بالمجتمعاتِ المختلفةِ. إنَّنا, بمعنىً آخرْ, بأمسِ الحاجةِ إلى عِقدٍ اجتماعيٍ جديدٍ يعيدُ تعريفَ العلاقةِ بينَ أطرافِ الحُكمْ. 
لم تكنْ الرسالةُ الهاشميةُ مُنغلقةً أو مُتزمِّتةً في يومٍ من الأيامِ, بل حافظَ جلالةُ الملكِ على الدوامِ على إنفتاحها وتقدُّمها, ونحنُ نتشرَّفُ بأنَّنا, في أردنِّنا العزيزِ, نَحظى بميزةٍ استثنائيةٍ تتمثلُ في إلتفافِ وإجماعِ أبناءِ الأسرةِ الأردنيةِ الواحدةِ حولَ قيادتهم الهاشميةِ ووقوفهم جميعاً صفاً واحداً متراصاً لإعلاءِ البناءِ ومُراكمةِ الإنجازِ. ومن هنا, فإنني لأباركُ لجلالةِ الملكِ, وهو سليلُ الأسرةِ الهاشميةِ وحاملُ رسالتها, في هذا اليومِ مُتمنياً لهُ كلَّ الخيرِ والفلاحِ, مُثنياً على جهودهِ في تعزيزِ الديموقراطيةِ التي تليقُ بشعبنا العزيزِ, وآملُ بأنْ نكونَ السبَّاقينَ في الدعوةِ إلى ميثاقٍ عربيٍّ اجتماعيٍّ يَسترشدُ بتطلعاتِ الأمةِ ويُؤط¯ِّرها في عِقدٍ جديدٍ بين الحاكمِ والمحكومِ وهو العِقدُ الذي يعترفُ بقيمِ الحريةِ والديمقراطيةِ والعدالةِ والتعدديةِ واحترامِ الاختلافِ والكرامةِ الإنسانيةِ. 
لقد بذلَ جلالتهُ جُهوداً حثيثةً في سبيلِ تعميقِ التنميةِ المُستدامةِ في الأردن ومُحاولةِ تقليصِ الفجوةِ بينَ العاصمةِ والمحافظاتِ, فقد تابعَ باهتمامٍ المبادراتِ الهادفةَ إلى خلقِ فرصِ تنميةٍ وعملٍ في المحافظاتِ وغَيرها من المبادراتِ التي تنهضُ بواقعِ هذهِ المناطقِ التي تُعَدُّ جُزءاً عزيزاً وأصيلاً من وطننا الغالي. وإنَّني, إذْ أدعمُ وأباركُ هذهِ الجهودَ, أؤكدُ على أهميةِ النهجِ الذي يقودهُ جلالتهُ بإستبدالِ الريعيَّةِ بالإنتاجيةِ, فالأردنُ, كغيرهِ من الدولِ الناميةِ, لا يقوى على استمرارِ نهجِ الريعيَّةِ, بل يحتاجُ إلى كلِّ ساعدٍ وكلِّ جُهدٍ من أبنائه في سبيلِ إحداثِ التقدمِ الاقتصاديِّ المَنشودِ من خلالِ زيادةِ الإنتاجيةِ والذي سينعكسُ إيجاباً على جميعِ جوانبِ الحياةِ فيهِ. كما لا يفوتني أنْ أشيدَ بتوجيهاتِ جلالته لاجتثاثِ آفةِ الفسادِ في سبيلِ بناءِ منظومةِ نزاهةٍ وطنيةٍ شاملةٍ. 
لقد كانَ للقضيةِ الفلسطينيةِ طوالَ العقودِ الماضيةِ مكانتُها المركزيةُ في فكرِ ووجدانِ الهاشميينَ; فالأرضُ الفلسطينيةُ تحتضنُ أهمَّ مقدساتنا الاسلاميةِ والمسيحيةِ وتضمُ قبرَ قائدِ الثورةِ العربيةِ الكُبرى الشريفَ الحسين بن علي, وهي البُقعةُ التي استشهدَ على أرضِها الملكُ الباني المؤسس عبداللهِ الأولُ بن الحسين. ومنذُ استلامِ جلالةِ الملكِ سلطاتِه الدستوريةَ فقد حَرصَ على مواصلةِ الإهتمامِ بالمقدساتِ الإسلاميةِ والمسيحيةِ, إذْ قامَ بترميمِ منبرِ صلاحِ الدينِ وإعادتهِ إلى المسجدِ الأقصى, وأسسَ صُندوقاً خاصاً للعنايةِ بالمقدساتِ, وهي جهودٌ تستحقُ الإشادةَ والإكبارَ. أما اليومَ, ونحنُ نشهدُ حملةً اسرائيليةً واضحةً لتغييرِ معالمِ المدينةِ المقدسةِ وتهجيرِ سُكانِها وإستبدالِ هُويَّتها وانتهاكِ حرمةِ مقدساتِنا, فإنَّنا بحاجةٍ إلى مضاعفةِ الجهودِ وتكثيفِ العملِ لمواجهةِ هذهِ الأخطارِ, وجلالتهُ خيرُ من ينهضُ للقيامِ بهذا الواجبِ وحملِ هذه الأمانةِ.
لقد إنحازَ الأردنُ في دستورهِ إلى هُويَّته العربيةِ والإسلاميةِ, وعبَّرَ عنها في مُستهلِّ بنودهِ, وقد إنحازَ شعبهُ الكريمُ إلى الأمةِ التي ينتمي إليها في كلِّ المواقفِ الصعبةِ. وقد سرَّني خلالَ العَقدِ المنصرمِ أنْ أشهدَ جهودَ جلالتهِ في حملِ رسالةٍ إسلاميةٍ سمحةٍ ومنفتحةٍ, وإطلاقَ îرسالةِ عمَّانَ والتي تعبِّرُ عن جوهرِ الإسلامِ الحقيقيِّ الذي ينبذ التطرفَ والإرهابَ في الوقتِ الذي يمرُّ فيهِ هذا الدينُ الحنيفُ بأزمةٍ حرجةٍ في معظمِ بقاعِ العالمِ نتيجةَ شذوذِ أقليةٍ عنْ تعاليمِ وروحِ الدينِ السمحةِ. 
أما في الأردنِ, فالإعتدالُ سِمَتُنا في جميعِ شؤوننا الدينيةِ والدنيويةِ, وقد عبَّرَجلالتهُ عن هذا الإعتدالِ في المحافلِ الدوليةِ والإقليميةِ وهيَ رسالةٌ نحنُ بأمَسِّ الحاجةِ إليها لإعادةِ الأمورِ إلى سابقِ عهدِها بعدَ أنْ ألحِقَت بالإسلامِ صورٌ نمطيةٌ سلبيةٌ لا تمتُّ لديننا بصلةٍ. ومن الضروري أن نؤكدَ, كما يفعلُ جلالتهُ دائماً, على أهميةِ الحوارِ بينَ أتباعِ المذاهبِ المختلفةِ في الدينِ الواحدِ, وبينَ أتباعِ الدياناتِ المختلفةِ, لا بل وبينَ جميعِ أبناءِ البشريةِ الذينَ يلتقونَ على قيمٍ واحدةٍ واحترامِ الآخرِ من أجلِ العيشِ المشتركْ. هذا الحوارُ يتطل¯َّبُ إعادةَ إحياءِ مجالسِ الأدبِ وإعادةَ الاعتبارِ لقيمِ الحوارِ الحضاريِّ والمُتَمَدِّن. 
لقد عبَّرتْ أعمالُ جلالتهِ المتواصلةِ عن وعيٍ بقيمِ الإسلامِ وأركانِه, والتي أحَسَبُ أننا في حاجةٍ إلى إعادةِ الاعتبارِ لها لتحقيقِ مصلحةِ أمَّتنا, فالعطاءُ والغيريَّةُ والإيثارُ في الإسلامِ هي قيمٌ أساسيةٌ كفيلةٌ بتخليصنا من الكثيرِ من الأزماتِ التي تعصفُ بعالمنا العربيِّ والإسلاميِّ, فلنَصُبَّ جهودنا في سبيلِ تأسيسِ الصندوقِ العالميِّ للزكاةِ والذي يحققُ وفراً يمكنُ تسخيرهُ لمعالجةِ الكثيرِ من المشاكلِ والأزماتِ الإنسانيةِ التي تؤثرُ في أمننا المشتركْ. 
نحنُ نتطل¯َّعُ اليومَ إلى علاقاتٍ سليمةٍ ومتينةٍ مع جميعِ دولِ الوطنِ العربيِّ والعالمِ أجمعْ, وقد أثبتَ الأردنُ أنَّهُ قادرٌ على خلقِ التوازنِ المطلوبِ في علاقاتهِ مع الجميعْ. ولكنَّنا مطالبونَ بتوخي الحذرِ عند الدعوةِ لإقامةِ علاقاتٍ على مستوى الإقليمِ بحيثُ لايؤدي ذلكَ إلى الإنزلاقِ إلى العلاقاتِ المفتتةِ والمجزأةِ, فالتنسيقُ والتعاضُدُ يمكِّننا من تحقيقِ مصالحنا ومصالحِ غيرنا, بينما العلاقاتُ التي تُعقَدُ على مستوياتٍ مجتزأةٍ فإنَّها لا تفي بالغرضِ وتفضي إلى تفتيتِ الأمةِ الواحدةِ.
وختاماً , فإنَّني أشعرُ بالفخرِ بقيادةِ جلالةِ الملكِ وبحملهِ لرسالةٍ هاشميةٍ تتوارثُها الأجيالُ المتعاقبةُ, فنحنُ لا نعرفُ الفجوةَ بينَ الأجيالِ, وإنَّما العِقدُ والتكاملُ فيما بينها, فقد وَرِثَ الرسالةَ وها هو يخدِمُها بكلِّ ما أوتيَ من قوة. ومن الإنصافِ القولُ أنَّ التقدمَ الذي شهدهُ الأردنُ لم يكنْ ليحدثَ لولا جهودِ وتضحياتِ أبناءِ الشعبِ الكريمِ المعطاءِ الذي صبرَ وناضلَ في أحلكِ الظروفِ, فلنستذكرْ أجيالاً من الأردنيينَ الذينَ أفنوا أعمارهم في خدمةِ وطنٍ كَبُرَ بعزيمتهم. في هذا اليومِ, أهنئُ جلالةَ الملكِ وابن أخي الحبيبَ بعيدِ ميلادِه وأهنئُ الشعبَ الأردنيَّ بقيادتِه الحكيمةِ, وأوَجِّهُ تحيةً مخلصةٍ مني إلى كلِّ أبناءِ هذا الوطنِ من معل¯ِّمٍ ومزارعٍ وعاملٍ وموظفٍ وحرفيٍ وكلَّ فردٍ كدَّ وتعبَ في موقعهِ من أجلِ رفعةِ أردننا الحبيبْ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عام مباركـ سيدي ..

كلمات رائعه من اميرنا الحسن بن طلال  ..

 لكـِ كل التحيات غاليتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أشكركِ " صديقة " على المرور الرائع 
حفظ الله لنا الأردن قيادة وشعباً وحفظ سمو الأمير حسن 


*

----------

